# john deere garden tractor



## greg gudahl (Sep 10, 2017)

i just got a john deere garden tractor and am needing any and all the info i can get/ the sn is under the steering wheel [type T0650] s.n. 108221M. i think it's a 1968 and i'm very uneducated about this and would like some help. Have googled it but the sites are beyond me. I have some pics that may help. thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

interesting use of a Ford truck sway bar bracket for the lift arm/lever.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like a 112......what size is the engine, I can't get a good look at it


----------



## greg gudahl (Sep 10, 2017)

i have no idea what size engine. as i said , i know nothing about this tractor. thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

well the grill says 12hp, because thats a 112 grill, but if you check the serial numbers a look for the "K" number on the engine then the you will know, after all it could be a 10hp kohler, a 110 with a 112 grill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Greg! I believe Doc is correct. Have you looked at tractordata.com? Lots of info there. Nice John Deere!

Here's a link, take you right to it.
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/0/6-john-deere-112.html


----------



## greg gudahl (Sep 10, 2017)

willys55 said:


> well the grill says 12hp, because thats a 112 grill, but if you check the serial numbers a look for the "K" number on the engine then the you will know, after all it could be a 10hp kohler, a 110 with a 112 grill


thank you. I found the motor model# HH100-1I5093B and sn#7149 08399


----------



## greg gudahl (Sep 10, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Greg! I believe Doc is correct. Have you looked at tractordata.com? Lots of info there. Nice John Deere!
> 
> Here's a link, take you right to it.
> http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/0/6-john-deere-112.html


thanks,I checked out the website and it was helpful figured out the motor is a 110 tecumseh


----------



## DoctorP (Aug 29, 2015)

Would you be interested in selling the tractor? Where are you located? DoctorP


----------



## greg gudahl (Sep 10, 2017)

no, i just need an owners manual or a repair manual


----------



## greg gudahl (Sep 10, 2017)

greg gudahl said:


> no, i just need an owners manual or a repair manual


i now am trying to find all the hangers etc. to mount a mower as i have nothing at all except the rear strap hangers that work with the lift lever and the front equipment lift rod is also missing. thanks


----------

